# Lyft Driver App Won't Open



## Hakuri (Aug 29, 2018)

Yesterday morning(9AM EST) my lyft driver app started performing the double-vibrate that goes along with a "canceled ride" everytime I'd accept a ride. The app would freeze with the rotating loading circle. I'd keep driving to the location(it would load into my offline google maps) and while going there I'd close the app and reopen to fix the issue. After having had enough of the app freezing, I shut off my app driving session (11PM EST)and uninstalled lyft driver to reinstall it. (rebooting through each attempt)

Now it doesn't open, it crashes with the standard android "Lyft Driver has stopped" and "Lyft Driver keeps stopping", after tapping the lyft driver icon.

I backed up my data but not anything related to lyft, not even app or system settings, then did a factory data reset on my samsung galaxy S9+, to no avail.

The app keeps crashing upon tapping the icon or right after seeing the standard white window with pink lyft logo for loading.

I've also been waiting for a month for uber to approve me, I sent an email to them after 3 weeks of nothing (i received my checker background check in the first week.) and received a stamp press email saying the background check can take up to 2 weeks. Nice bot response.

I need assistance in resolving this broken app so I can go back to driving. Consistent 4.92 rating.


----------



## Hakuri (Aug 29, 2018)

opened my old oneplus 2 and updated AEX and the apps, and was able to open lyft driver on it. Initiated an instant deposit of yesterdays earnings, probably can use the phone to keep driving.

So what the f**k would stop lyft driver on a brand new completely reset and updated galaxy s9+?

Or I should say, what would cause it to begin malfunctioning during driving, causing it to double vibrate(cancellation vibration) upon tapping accept, freeze the app but open and resolve google navigation, forcing me to close lyft driver and re-open, and then upon un-installation of lyft driver and reinstall, block it from functioning properly(doesnt get past the white screen with lyft logo before crashing)?

It has all the permissions in the world, even system changes permissions x.x


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

I had problems yesterday, also, very similar to what you describe. Does not sound like the issue is in our phones.


----------



## Hakuri (Aug 29, 2018)

The lyft rider app works on my galaxy s9+ but not the lyft driver app. >.> anyone else have a galaxy s9+ with this issue? :<

I tried using the lyft rider app to swap to the lyft driver app and it still crashed in the same preload screen


----------



## Hakuri (Aug 29, 2018)

Lyft released a patch, probably contained a fix for the s9+ issue I was having. The app opens now and functions normally.

While I waited i got a few rides in using my oneplus 2 x.x


----------



## Italianrick (Oct 20, 2017)

Hakuri said:


> Yesterday morning(9AM EST) my lyft driver app started performing the double-vibrate that goes along with a "canceled ride" everytime I'd accept a ride. The app would freeze with the rotating loading circle. I'd keep driving to the location(it would load into my offline google maps) and while going there I'd close the app and reopen to fix the issue. After having had enough of the app freezing, I shut off my app driving session (11PM EST)and uninstalled lyft driver to reinstall it. (rebooting through each attempt)
> 
> Now it doesn't open, it crashes with the standard android "Lyft Driver has stopped" and "Lyft Driver keeps stopping", after tapping the lyft driver icon.
> 
> ...


I had the same problem


Hakuri said:


> Yesterday morning(9AM EST) my lyft driver app started performing the double-vibrate that goes along with a "canceled ride" everytime I'd accept a ride. The app would freeze with the rotating loading circle. I'd keep driving to the location(it would load into my offline google maps) and while going there I'd close the app and reopen to fix the issue. After having had enough of the app freezing, I shut off my app driving session (11PM EST)and uninstalled lyft driver to reinstall it. (rebooting through each attempt)
> 
> Now it doesn't open, it crashes with the standard android "Lyft Driver has stopped" and "Lyft Driver keeps stopping", after tapping the lyft driver icon.
> 
> ...


I had the same problem today. I use Maxmo to switch back and fourth from Uber to Lyft. So I thought it might be Maxmo causing the problem so I turned off Maxmo. It made no difference Everytime I got a ping I had to restart my Android phone to get the Lyft app to work correctly. I know it's not my phone cause Uber worked perfectly


----------



## Zapper (Aug 30, 2018)

Exact same problem. Started yesterday and progressed just like OP. Uninstalled and reinstalled many times. Can't drive Lyft until they have a solution


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Mine seems to work normally lol


----------



## Zapper (Aug 30, 2018)

I haven't seen the patch but found an easy fix that worked for me...uninstall the lyft rider app. After that my driver app works


----------

